# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  RIP Willie Mann

## ThirsaYank

On 28 April 2014, William Francis Mann (Willie) passed away after three months in hospital in Virginia Beach, Virginia. He was the son of Barbara Mann (Warlow) formerly of 1 Wilson St, Thurso. He was born in Thurso at Dunbar Hospital on 1 October, 1964. He left Thurso with his mother and father, Donald (Red) Mann, then in the US Navy, in 1967 to live in Asmara, Ethiopia. He then he went to Zion, Illinois in 1968, to Norfolk Virginia in 1969, then to the Panama Canal Zone in 1970. After four years, he went to Londonderry, Northern Ireland and in 1977 returned to Thurso for two years. He then moved to Virginia Beach, Virginia in 1979. He is survived by his mother and father, his wife Cheryll Mann and sons William Francis Mann II, 28 and Thomas Michael Mann, 17, his sisters Barbara Guinn and Donna Meyer, and their children, many cousins in America, Scotland, Wales and Australia. A celebration of his life was held in Virginia Beach for his family and many friends on May 10th. He will be sadly missed by all.

----------


## lesley_mac

r.i.p willie we had some good times will be remembered in thurso by the macgregor boys

----------

